# Building a dummy load.



## deadweight (May 16, 2010)

I have a 200w 8 ohm non inductive dummy load resistor with 2 leads coming out. Would i just solder one lead the ground pin and the other lead to the hot pin on a quarter inch jack? I wasnt sure if that would properly put that load on the amp. Thanks for any help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That is the way I built mine. Did you check that the resistance is close to 8 ohms?...Just in case.


----------



## deadweight (May 16, 2010)

no i actually didnt check but i will now. I just wanted to make sure i did it properly, i was getting a little worried that the thing wasnt heating up at all.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

deadweight said:


> no i actually didnt check but i will now. I just wanted to make sure i did it properly, i was getting a little worried that the thing wasnt heating up at all.


It won't heat up much, if at all, if the amp is just "idling". 

However, plug your guitar in, turn up the volume, play through the amp into the dummy load and get out the marshmellows. That was my experience....not the marshmellows part though...I didn't have any handy...LOL


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

deadweight said:


> no i actually didnt check but i will now. I just wanted to make sure i did it properly, i was getting a little worried that the thing wasnt heating up at all.


If it's rated for 200w, it won't likely get warm unless you have a pretty powerful amp going into it.


----------

